# Look What I Got!!!!



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just signed the papers on a new tow vehicle.

2006 Chervolet 2500HD Crew Cab short bed LT1. Duramax/Allison trans.

I have it sitting at work with the Outback and as soon as I get off I am going to reset the Reese Dual Cam and hook up the Prodigy brake controller. Tomorrow we are off for a week in NJ and PA.










Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks great Gary








Let us know how it performs for you
And have a great time on your trip

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice truck Gary









Green Suburban did not last long









John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

congrats!have fun!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not being a wet blanket -- but aren't you suppose to get like 500 plus miles on the new tansmission before towing -- something about the bands// at least thats what my dealer told me when I pickd up my truck and was about to tow the new trailer


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Not being a wet blanket -- but aren't you suppose to get like 500 plus miles on the new tansmission before towing -- something about the bands// at least thats what my dealer told me when I pickd up my truck and was about to tow the new trailer
> [snapback]127129[/snapback]​


The truck has a couple hundred miles on it already...we are close enough to the 500 for towing.

Gary


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

There are some neat tricks to get your mpg up to around 28mpg not towing with that truck & you will never go back to towing with gas again.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You're gonna love that diesel. Congrats. Too bad there wasn't a Ford available.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

AWESOME TRUCK!









Have a wonderful time on your trip! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> You're gonna love that diesel. Congrats. Too bad there wasn't a Ford available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There probably was ..............................


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Above & Beyond said:


> There are some neat tricks to get your mpg up to around 28mpg not towing with that truck & you will never go back to towing with gas again.
> [snapback]127143[/snapback]​


28 MPG!!!! Well lets not keep these tricks a secret!!!

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Man, where did that Suburban get to already??!!

Looks sweet....I'm sure you'll enjoy every minute of towing.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice set up. Have a great time on your trip.
Darlene


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > You're gonna love that diesel. Congrats. Too bad there wasn't a Ford available.
> ...


Oh so they wouldn't let you have one either huh? You have to know the secret handshake.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Nice Truck!! My Dh tried to get me to look at the Red ones last week...I said "I'm not even turning my head...only 2 years left of my 2004 and I have less then 40,000 miles on mine. Mine is Burgundy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice ride Gary, and Fire Engine Red to boot!







What more could you ask for?

Have a great trip, and enjoy your new toy

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. I know how to get about 60 MPG out of that rig, but it requires a lot of downhill and tailwind driving.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

K&N air filter, Bullydog power pup programmer, Bullydog Outlook monitor, P285/75/R16 Tires & Synthetic Fluids If you have any questions PM me & I will give you my phone number. Enjoy it You will wonder why you havent done this sooner. Your next question is going to be towing miliage that I can clue you in on in about a week. I dont have enough or accurate data yet on the towing mpg. Stay Tuned no pun intended!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Above & Beyond said:


> P285/75/R16 Tires [snapback]127176[/snapback]​


 Doesn't the 2 size upgrade affect your gearing?? Its like basically taking a 4.10 down to a 3.73.....but I guess with the D-max/Allison combo you don't notice it much....

Steve


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

another one got bit by the fever. Congrats Gary! have a good trip. I will get to drool on it at NF.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Above & Beyond said:
> 
> 
> > P285/75/R16 Tires [snapback]127176[/snapback]​
> ...


it has 3.73's to start with. I used to get 24 highway with mine (as long as I stayed at 65) My ford get 14 highway if I'm going down hill!!

Best of luck with it Gary! If you want winter covers and a summer bug grill, let me know!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > Above & Beyond said:
> ...


So I guess if it has 3.73's and you go up to 285's from 245's you can probably look at around 3.55's as a final gear ratio....

You get better mileage with that!!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new truck Gary!!

What did you do with that suburban you just got????

Mike


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice truck Gary.

I'm jealous.

Enjoy and have a safe trip.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Enjoy your new truck Gary!!
> 
> What did you do with that suburban you just got????
> 
> ...


The 2003 Suburban was traded in....if you want a price let me know!!!

Gary


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Nice Truck!! My Dh tried to get me to look at the Red ones last week...I said "I'm not even turning my head...only 2 years left of my 2004 and I have less then 40,000 miles on mine. Mine is Burgundy.
> [snapback]127168[/snapback]​


Yours is just getting broke in!! No way would I trade, if I were you. My Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins isn't broken in, yet. They said at about 7,000 miles, they could "tweak" the fuel intake to help it get better gas mileage. I HOPE SO!!








Darlene action


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Good deal gary,

The day will come that i will have 1 i hope.

Have fun and be safe on your trip


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Congrats, Gary - You're gonna love it! Da thing pulls like a Dash-9....

Sluggo


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Fire44,

Will join you in just a few days. Picking me up a 2500HD CC w/Duramax Allison. So I'm tickled for you.

Above & Beyond-- The verdict on Chips, etc is not well cooked yet for the Gen 3 (LBZ) Duramax . I will likely do one but will wait until they have been shaken out correctly.

That is quite a tire change you did there? Did you notice any loss in torque as Hunter70 correctly points out. I may go 265's when I first wear out my 245's


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

No loss that I can tell & your are right mine has the lly motor so my results may only apply to that motor. Time will tell. As far as the stock tires go be carefull they are horrible on wet roads I got rid of mine with 12k miles on them did not feel safe. The new tires are much better reguardless of what size tire you go with I would get rid of the stock tires just my 2Cents worth.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Above & Beyond,

Good input I will be on the look out for that! I have a slight tire upgrade they are supposed to be off road which as well may compromise the wet pavement traction.


----------

